# Elk Necks?



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What about Elk Necks? I got my order today and they are about 15 inches long and just huge. Are they safe for the dogs? I'm not familiar with necks from any animal for the dogs. Thanks.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine get deer necks from the neighbors.When the vertebrae pieces fall off I throw those out.They don't splinter or anything,I just worry they may get lodged in their throats.Elk vertebrae must be much larger I would guess.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't give them anything stronger than turkey necks. I am worried about her cracking the large molars.
I once attended a wild life work shop and learned that cougars mostly die before they are 6 years old from cracked teeth due to the deer and elk necks they bite. That made me think and adjust the origin their MBs


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wolfe,that's interesting about the cougars!But it makes me wonder if the cracked teeth are damaged as a result of the act of killing the prey or gnawing on the remains later.Now I will have to try and find out.Ya never know,may be a Jeopardy question some day


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm having doubts about these, they are scary looking. I should have took a picture before I buried them in the freezer. The goat bones look great.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is from killing them. I don't see a lot of difference between that and gnawing. Killing lasts shorter than gnawing but probably more intense. I am not taking the chances with these large bones. Even the sheep/lamb necks scared me and stopped giving them while their (adult) teeth were still intact. I am not worried giving them to pups as long as their permanent teeth have not come in as pups don't have that power yet.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Taking down a struggling elk would wreak havoc on the kitty's teeth for sure.My dogs pick the meat off of the necks and polish them clean but don't gnaw them much for some reason.They prefer to chew the legs.Something they enjoy outside in the winter months.


----------



## Be&Luna (Nov 25, 2013)

I would give them a try. I feed my dog pork neck and some pretty large venison and lamb bones and she seems to handle them fine. I always supervise when she's eating bone just to be safe. But usually if it's too sharp or hard she will leave it, I think she knows better than I do what she can tolerate.


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Not trying to hijack this thread, but I have a question that's along the same lines. Occasionally, my girlfriend and I will go to a local butcher and pick up some of the fresh bones that they cut and sell for dogs. I don't know what part of the animal the bone comes from, but they're about 6" long, about 3" around, and mostly hollow. The dogs will chew on these for a while and clean the outside and try and get all of the insides as well. Anyone have any opinions of these bones? Are they good/bad?


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I give my guys horse neck beef neck deer neck. 
They had an elk head not long ago  

You're good to go, just monitor because they do get really small after a while of chewing


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Right now they are enjoying goat leg bones. They like anything goat.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I found a way to use the Elk Necks...bone broth

I have it cooking now. They weren't as bad as I thought when I took them out of the package, there was two in there. So now I have enough to make three batches of bone broth. Hopefully they like it!!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

RobBlueMaro said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread, but I have a question that's along the same lines. Occasionally, my girlfriend and I will go to a local butcher and pick up some of the fresh bones that they cut and sell for dogs. I don't know what part of the animal the bone comes from, but they're about 6" long, about 3" around, and mostly hollow. The dogs will chew on these for a while and clean the outside and try and get all of the insides as well. Anyone have any opinions of these bones? Are they good/bad?


We get those same bones. I think they're beef bones, maybe shank bones (cow). We get the 3" long ones.
Our pup loves them, I've heard they can splinter if cooked, so feed to dogs right out of the package.
When the bone is completely hollowed out, you can fill the hole with plain yogurt and freeze it for a snack.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I found a way to use the Elk Necks...bone broth
> 
> 
> 
> I have it cooking now. They weren't as bad as I thought when I took them out of the package, there was two in there. So now I have enough to make three batches of bone broth. Hopefully they like it!!



What do you use your broth for?
I've thought about doing some up...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

bob_barker said:


> What do you use your broth for?
> I've thought about doing some up...


I put it in with the dogs food. All of them liked it except my senior dog, she refused to eat.


----------

